# #3> ASUS RT-AC66U, RT-N66U, EA-N66: In-depth features and analysis



## r4gs (Feb 25, 2013)

In our previous coverage of these networking devices from ASUS, we had looked at unboxing and preview along with their setup and configuration.

ASUS RT-AC66U, RT-N66U, EA-N66: In-depth features and analysis


----------



## nikon (Mar 1, 2013)

fundoo routers...the config is awesome...really loved it



r4gs said:


> In our previous coverage of these networking devices from ASUS, we had looked at unboxing and preview along with their setup and configuration.
> 
> ASUS RT-AC66U, RT-N66U, EA-N66: In-depth features and analysis


----------



## Om prakash (Mar 1, 2013)

r4gs said:


> In our previous coverage of these networking devices from ASUS, we had looked at unboxing and preview along with their setup and configuration.
> 
> ASUS RT-AC66U, RT-N66U, EA-N66: In-depth features and analysis



good one...


----------



## nikon (Mar 1, 2013)

grt product...would like to buy one soon...


----------

